# SALTWATER 20 GAL



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

this is my smallest salt tank............ cant have much current with a jellyfish.........


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

ill post more pics when i figure out how to resize.............


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how do u feed the jellyfish?

the size of the pics, or the first pic at least, is perfectly fine


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

still big


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i feed the jellyfish a few drops of green photoplankton each week.........

if you look close in the first pic you can see the arrow crab in front of the left rock.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

cool looking fish. Is it hard to care for?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

the only hard part about a jellyfish is keepin it out of the filter because they are bad swimmers, but i got a pad to put around the filter to keep him out........

in this pic you can really see how blue he is............


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hahaha, that would have to be hilarious to see your prized jellyfish helplessly stuck against the filter every day when you get home


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

it was until i fixed the problem........... i couldnt even run my filter........ and had to take out my power head


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

pics of 4 stipped damsel when i get back to school tonight


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

haha i love jellyfish! they eat planton and brine shrimp right?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

a few drops of green plankton and some frozen brine shrimp............


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's a nice tank, phensway









That's a cool collection of oddities you got there








Do you have a close-up picture of that arrow crab?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

what kind of Star is that ? ? ?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wow, a jellyfish, sooooo cool.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...glad you solved the problem with the current.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

its a chocolate chip starfish...........

ill get some close ups of the arrow crab later tonight... he just molted.........

thanks for the great comments


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice jelly


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I re-sized the pics to make them more managable, I love the jellyfish, the other creatures are also cool, but the jelly is I guess "super cool"

I really want to see more pics of it, and more information on it like its scientific name, where you got it, how to keep them and how much they cost

I can see it now......

.....Innes' Jellyfish Of The Week









but seriously though nice Jellyfish









Oh also how come it doesn't sting the other tankmates?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

this setup is only temporary for the jellyfish.........

my clown and damsel stay away from it at all times...... my arrow crab likes to push it around with his long legs though...........

i accidently put a goldfish in there







to see if it would get stung and it did...... but didnt kill it

the jellyfish sometimes sits on the starfish, but it doesnt seem to effect him.......

thanks for the great comments.......... ill get some better pics.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Waaaaay cool.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that sis an amazing tank , can u either pm me or post some details of what you have got running that tank, like trhat filter and heater and skimmer and lights etc.
how big do jellies gorw too and where did u get him from?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

spiderman

its a 20 gal tall, with 3 inches of argonite, and 14 lbs of fuji live rock..

i have a whisper 20 with a 100 watt heater (unknown brand)

i had a powerhead but the jellyfish is a weak swimmer.........

just a regular flourescent light (planned on an aggressive tank)

im not sure exactly how big they grow but i am doing a species info for the site this weekend, and i should have all the info on it by then..............

1 tank raised percula clown
1 4 striped damsel
1 arrow crab
1 jellyfish
1 chocolate chip starfish
numerous crabs and turbo snails


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

minus the jellyfish..........


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

how long have you had the jellyfish for?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

phensway said:


> minus the jellyfish..........


 What happend?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

damn that sucks







what did he go and do?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

pobly wasnt eating.. a few drops is not enough for the jellyfish to get ahold of.. your filter will get it befor your jelly does.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i always turned the filters off when i feed the fish........ i would see it eat brine shrimp every now and again....... and i would try and put some of the plankton right on him......... i just couldnt monitor his eatin habits........ this came to that and he started to shrink....... and not swim as much....... put him in a hospital for a lil bit....... nothing changed......... jellys are hard!!!!!!!!!!!! may he rest in peace


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hes they are hard.. VERY hard.

How did you put the food on him? you need to Squirt food into his "Tenticals" a few times a day.. they eat alot aswell, if memory serves.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i used an eye dropper that i got from a pharmacy..... i tried to do research on this species, but i couldnt even find its scientific name!!! so i really couldnt learn much about it, like its eating habits and what not........ the lfs said to feed it plankton once a week........ and brine shrimp once a week....... thats what i get for listening to them........


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry about the jelly fish man









still a sweet tank though









is it hard to maintain cause it is so small


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how much did the jelly cost you, and did you get it online or at a lfs?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

phensway said:


> i used an eye dropper that i got from a pharmacy..... i tried to do research on this species, but i couldnt even find its scientific name!!! so i really couldnt learn much about it, like its eating habits and what not........ the lfs said to feed it plankton once a week........ and brine shrimp once a week....... thats what i get for listening to them........


 your best bet to get saltwater info about that kind of stuff is to ask on giant salt water forums...

dont listen to everyone either.. most people dont know anything but will still post and screw you up.. listen to the "experts".. you will be able to "Pick" their posts out of the croud.


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear that dude. That was a sweet looking jellyfish


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

the small tank is really easy to keep, i have a sw master test kit that keeps me busy...... only real maintenace is toping it off daily.......

the jellyfish was 30 bucks at a lfs

peacock= is it www.giantsaltwaterforums.com??????????????


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Definatly nice choice of species the jelly fish looks sweet!!!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

thanks scooby........ i ordered one of those pink leaf scorpions to take the jellyfish's place........... so now i have another conversation piece.......


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

jellyfish is kool


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

im in love with saltwater because of all the oddities........ who ever thought someone would have a jellyfish for a pet??? i can say that i have HAD one now........ there are so many conversational pieces................. thats why saltwater is so damn fun and addicting!!!!!!! im sure within the next year or so..... 30 percent of this forum (frequent users) will have a salt tank............ thanks for the great comments...........


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

phensway said:


> im in love with saltwater because of all the oddities........ who ever thought someone would have a jellyfish for a pet??? i can say that i have HAD one now........ there are so many conversational pieces................. thats why saltwater is so damn fun and addicting!!!!!!! im sure within the next year or so..... 30 percent of this forum (frequent users) will have a salt tank............ thanks for the great comments...........


 phen - pick up this months TFH. It has an entire article on keeping jellyfish and your jellyfish is definatly pictured on the right side of the first page of the article with the appropriate scientific name.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

mike

what is tfh?? is that tropical fish hobbyist?? who carries it??? barnes and noble?? thanks a ton


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

phensway said:


> mike
> 
> what is tfh?? is that tropical fish hobbyist?? who carries it??? barnes and noble?? thanks a ton


 tropical fish hobbyist magazine which happens to be a sponsor of this site. Click the banner to the right or contact B. Scott to see how you can get a subscription. Also, they might sell the individual mag at your LFS or magazine shop. The jellyfish article is badass. I will tell you the species name when I get back to my hotel, and back to my reading :smile:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Xenon what does it say to feed?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Peacock said:


> Xenon what does it say to feed?


 I have to look at it again but it does have some feeding intructions in there. I am pretty sure brine shrimp was mentioned. More details tonight.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I believe your Jelly was a _Stomolophus meleagris_

It says live brine shrimp are the best food.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This one is a lot bigger


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

well at least i know i fed him the right stuff........ thanks mike........ maybe another one some day.........


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This species is also called the "cannonball jellyfish"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.deepseaimages.com/dsilibrary/sh...&cat=1020&page=


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

sweet pics............ those ones got so big they lost most of their blue.........


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The one in TFH is all about blue. It says they are generally clearer when they get bigger.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

im headed to barnes and noble today...... so ill pick it up then....... thanks for finding all of that information for me........ give credit where credit is due


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i cant find that damn magazine anywhere......... barnes and noble didnt even have it!!!!!!! or in stock at least...............


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

tfh link didnt work for me.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you have to "inject" the brine shrimp into his "gills"... get a plastic Pipet, and squirt a few loads of brine into his gills.. not on his "head".


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i didnt put it on its head...... i tried to put the eye dropper closer to the inside of the body.........


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you cant just put them in the tank and expect him to eat them.. also, you have to feed all the time.. and alot of brine..

add a sponge on your filter intake.. this will eliminate the brine from being sucked up.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i had to add a sponge anyways because he kept gettin sucked into it (hence he is a bad swimmer) thanks for the info


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

phensway said:


> i always turned the filters off when i feed the fish........ i would see it eat brine shrimp every now and again....... and i would try and put some of the plankton right on him......... i just couldnt monitor his eatin habits........ this came to that and he started to shrink....... and not swim as much....... put him in a hospital for a lil bit....... nothing changed......... jellys are hard!!!!!!!!!!!! may he rest in peace


 there like octopus there shortlived..they don't do well in aquariums....they only time i have ever seened a jelly live longer then a few months was in a reef tank(power compact lights)..looked very cool..but unfornately it met its doom there in form of a overflow..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

They said while you can keep jellies in regular aquariums, it is always easier to keep it in a special aquarium that keeps the water moving in a circular pattern to keep it afloat.


----------

